# neat green/gold platy fry!--pic



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

hey, just wanted to post a neat platy fry that I got. I am not sure if my orange twin bar platy or my red wag platy is the mother, but it is one of 2 platy fry that i have like this. it almost looks yellow/clear when far but then looks gold/green when u get closer or take a pic! I've never seen on like this before!! is this a common kind of platy? all my other fry are orange or red!! I feel like a little kid in a candy store! lol please don't mind the dirty glass...my daughter lkes to put her sticky fingers on it all the time..lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

damn cool! havent seen that color yet.


----------

